# Sausage Party...



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

The females wanted nothing to do with me. They liked everyone else though. 🥺


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

MrDingleBerry said:


> The females wanted nothing to do with me. They liked everyone else though. 🥺
> 
> 
> View attachment 500011
> ...





MrDingleBerry said:


> The females wanted nothing to do with me. They liked everyone else though. 🥺
> 
> 
> View attachment 500011
> ...


Well you look pretty "dry" today...some real nice trout


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

joekacz said:


> Well you look pretty "dry" today...some real nice trout


Didn't get in any water over my ankle today  Got hailed on for about 5mns though, nothing bad luckily.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...counted over 20 cars/trucks at soccer fields area. Didn't even get out and look at river...going more northeast now looks ng for more people -less water.

Don.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...counted over 20 cars/trucks at soccer fields area. Didn't even get out and look at river...going more northeast now looks ng for more people -less water.
> 
> Don.


Good luck man…. Looking forward to a report!


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...counted over 20 cars/trucks at soccer fields area. Didn't even get out and look at river...going more northeast now looks ng for more people -less water.
> 
> Don.


Ya, I'm kinda at the point that I avoid fishing up there on weekends and actually even more south too. I usually just stick by my house on weekends, way less fish but also way less people. After Thanksgiving weekend and seeing upwards of 50ish people, it's not worth the frustration.

Hopefully you find a less crowded spot


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I found people - less water but conditions were not possible with today's choice tactic with spoon/spinner fishing. After the Eastlake soccer fields we hit up Fair Port Pier and walked out around the corner to find 4 people fishing East side and water chocolate 🍫. Very sunny/bluey skies and to be honest...it was a turn-off lol.
...down the road to train bridge and found fast moving dirty water.

Grand River high water (somewhat) more dirty than anything.
Chagrin was in perfect condition for my liking, but for the 1st time there were more people than deer.

No fish today for us and the couple of people we talked to said not a lot being caught.

It feels like 2015 - 2016 again with driving up North every weekend and casting for hours and not catching lol. I'm 2 for 3 since end of October! 7 trips up to Chagrin/Grand areas. Notes taken and old notes are in process of being looked over as I type lol. Low water 💦 condition's for much of the year since summer started is definitely playing a part I'm my own opinion. Grind time is the name of game...not all about the -FISH- as the guy I drove around Northeast Ohio with all morning and into early afternoon was someone that I haven't fished with in some time. Good conversation and B.S 'ing... good times.

:Check that moon tonight...

Teaman.


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Wish you had better luck today... 

Give my neighborhood a chance if you want to avoid people and "might" catch one... Bentleyvillle community park... Lotta smallies, tiny gills, rare steelies but catching one there got me hooked on steelhead fishing. 

It's literally my backyard so sorry if I'm giving spots out... I haven't seen a single person there since April.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

... ended the day like this.

Enjoy the night.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MrDingleBerry said:


> The females wanted nothing to do with me. They liked everyone else though. 🥺
> 
> 
> View attachment 500011
> ...


Well, ever look in a mirror!!😀😀
Anyhoo, really nice kipers!👍


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dang Don, are you fishing or just going out to cook STEAKS? I like mine medium with some Montreal seasoning with olive oil!


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Kenlow1 said:


> Dang Don, are you fishing or just going out to cook STEAKS? I like mine medium with some Montreal seasoning with olive oil!


Montreal seasoning??? How dare you.

But medium is perfect so we're okay there.



c. j. stone said:


> Well, ever look in a mirror!!😀😀
> Anyhoo, really nice kipers!👍


Mirrors are overrated...

Kiper? Is that the elongated jaw that the males get? 9 months into this type of fishing trying to learn all I can. Really wish it wasn't seasonal.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, a kipe is when the males jaw becomes hook shaped.


----------

